# magnetic therapy



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

anyone considered magnetic therapy? i haven't tried it, but it is said to be helpful . . .


----------



## LifeBites (Jan 1, 2003)

I saw a special on 20/20 about how magnetic therapy is a bunch of BS.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I know nothing about this, but will do some research on it and get back to you.


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I did a little bit of research myself, and I think it might be BS as well. Sorry about bringing it in here since it appears to be phony. I guess on the surface it just sounded promising.


----------

